# Oberon for Paperwhite



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

Help, I am looking information to order a cover for much anticipated paperwhite & can note see where on the Oberon site to pre-order!

Has anyone else been able to do so?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I assume Oberon will handle the Paperwhite the same way that the have done for all previous models.

They wait until they have an actual physical model, before coming up with the final design for their new cover(s). That way they can be sure that everything fits and works correctly before they put them up on their web site for order.

The new covers are usually available within a week of the shipping date of the first units.


----------



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

actually today was the date noted on their site that we can pre-order....


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Just hopped over to Oberon to check to see if the PW cover was up yet - and I found their new (new for me) Orchid Hummingbird cover..  Oh my!  Love that color.  I may just need to get one (IF I decide I like the PW).


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

They changed the pre-order date to 9/24.


----------



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

I just checked back and saw the date change as well.....


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

I am curious to see how the cover will change given that the measurments are VERY close to the Touch...


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

CarolineAM said:


> I am curious to see how the cover will change given that the measurments are VERY close to the Touch...


Hi Caroline !!!!!

I don't think they would. For .1" difference, I guess they'd just adapt the placement of the straps, no?... That's what I intend to do with my cover (a modified K4 cover to fit my KT): they don't make my beloved cloud dragon in black anymore, so if I can't re-use my current one, I will have to look for something else than an Oberon this time around.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I just checked Oberon. You can now order covers for the 7" Fire HD. They are supposed to start shipping around October 2nd.

No way to pre-order for the PW yet.


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Neo and everyone  
I contacted Amazon and asked about the Kindle Touch's dimensions vs the Kindle Paperwhite dimensions and how this might affect fitting into a cover such as Oberon's Kindle Touch cover. I was told by 2 different people who work in the Kindle Dept. that the size difference is indeed minimal, and the current Oberon covers for the Touch should fit the Paperwhite just fine. 

I suspect Oberon will create a new cover that would hold either the Touch or Paperwhite but it will be smaller - - hopefully more of what many of us have wanted all along for the Touch... As for the Kindle 4, it would stand to reason that if modified for the Touch, the Paperwhite will fit just fine.  

I ordered the Paperwhite but will be keeping my 2 Touch's as I hate the fact that Amazon, halved the memory and did away with the speakers, text to speech, and ability to listen to Audiobooks, etc.. 

Basically, we will be seeing the Kindle 4 but with light and improved. resolution which shouldn't matter that much given the screen.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm thinking now - since I can order the Oberon without felt on the inside cover- that I'm going to return my PW Amazon cover and buy an Oberon.  Unless I can figure out how to get the PW into any of my K3 Oberons..


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Although Oberon makes it confusing about whether they have covers for the PW yet, it does show as an option when you press Kindle Model. I just placed my order for one.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I got that far too.. but deleted it until I find out how to buy one without the felt.  Hope they still support doing that..  I cannot find the "Message" text to request it.  I  have an email out to them to find out.  I've  tried holding onto the Amazon PW cover folded back - but I'm so allergic to - anything wool - its itchy/uncomfortable in my hand.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

bordercollielady said:


> I got that far too.. but deleted it until I find out how to buy one without the felt. Hope they still support doing that.. I cannot find the "Message" text to request it. I have an email out to them to find out. I've tried holding onto the Amazon PW cover folded back - but I'm so allergic to - anything wool - its itchy/uncomfortable in my hand.


Material feels scratchy to me too. Am wondering if the decal for back of kindle would work over the fabric? I still want cover to work with it though.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

If anyone wants a PW Oberon without felt - I just got this reply from them.. good news.

Hi Rochelle,

Unfortunately on the new website there isn’t a place for notes and special requests during your checkout.

Let me know your order number once you place your order and I will make sure that we make your paperwhite without the felt.

Thanks so much.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

Now why can't they incorporate magnets in their covers like the amazon covers?  

I'd buy one immediately if they did.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

LuvHorses said:


> Now why can't they incorporate magnets in their covers like the amazon covers?
> 
> I'd buy one immediately if they did.


That would be nice.. altho I have never had a Kindle fall out of an Oberon - with their corners and the bungee closure. And enjoying the time I spend reading without getting hives on my hands is worth it for me.. I didn't realize (since I don't have a Touch) that Amazon started putting wool in their covers.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

bordercollielady said:


> That would be nice.. altho I have never had a Kindle fall out of an Oberon - with their corners and the bungee closure. And enjoying the time I spend reading without getting hives on my hands is worth it for me.. I didn't realize (since I don't have a Touch) that Amazon started putting wool in their covers.


I don't want magnets for keeping kindle in case, want magnets for turning kindle on and off from sleep mode.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

LuvHorses said:


> I don't want magnets for keeping kindle in case, want magnets for turning kindle on and off from sleep mode.


OK - I don't have my PW yet (sigh..) so I was not aware of that feature.. Still not worth hives to me..


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

bordercollielady said:


> OK - I don't have my PW yet (sigh..) so I was not aware of that feature.. Still not worth hives to me..


Order it without wool, simple


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

LuvHorses said:


> Order it without wool, simple


I did.. the Orchid Hummingbirds cover..


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so bad. I ordered an Amazon cover for PW. It's coming tomorrow. But I do kinda like reading my Kindle nekid. I may (should?) return the cover. I have an Oberon mini sleeve for my KT. When I ordered it, Oberon said get a small size for the Touch, not mini. Seemed small was bigger than necessary. Got the mini. Touch fit PERFECTLY. Like made to order. I love it. PW is just slightly smaller than KT. Just looked at Oberon mini sleeves. Sleeves are being discontinued?! Please, no. I feel purdy certain there will be more Touch Kindles in the future and they won't be bigger than PW or KT. Couldn't decide between two Oberon mini sleeves . . . so I ordered both.  Tree of Life in saddle and Celtic Hounds in wine. 

*ETA:* Just reading in another thread that it's kind of difficult to get PW out of Amazon cover. Not easy in and out. Yep, purdy sure I'll be returning the Amazon cover. I LOVE the Oberon mini sleeves. I have Avenue of Trees in saddle already.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I read they were discontinuing the sleeves?  I like them best too and have one for the Nexus touch. Perfect fit although it was bought for something else.


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> If anyone wants a PW Oberon without felt - I just got this reply from them.. good news.
> 
> Hi Rochelle,
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. I ordered my Paisley in orchid last night and I replied to the order confirmation (it goes back to [email protected] which is who you'd email anyway), and requested no felt. Hopefully they will see that before making my cover. This is my first new Oberon cover (I just bought a used one for my KK which will now go to DS). I am seriously impressed by the used one I just got, so I am expecting good things from this new one as well.

I did get the Amazon cover but I am just not impressed with it. It's really expensive for what it is and while the magnet is cool feature, I can live without that. Plus, the purple color on the Amazon color is so dark it almost looks charcoal in certain light conditions. So back it goes.

And yeah, they are d/c the sleeves. Oberon posted it here on their FB: https://www.facebook.com/oberondesign/posts/10151093293528233


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Heifzilla said:


> Thank you for posting this. I ordered my Paisley in orchid last night and I replied to the order confirmation (it goes back to [email protected] which is who you'd email anyway), and requested no felt. Hopefully they will see that before making my cover. This is my first new Oberon cover (I just bought a used one for my KK which will now go to DS). I am seriously impressed by the used one I just got, so I am expecting good things from this new one as well.
> 
> I did get the Amazon cover but I am just not impressed with it. It's really expensive for what it is and while the magnet is cool feature, I can live without that. Plus, the purple color on the Amazon color is so dark it almost looks charcoal in certain light conditions. So back it goes.
> 
> And yeah, they are d/c the sleeves. Oberon posted it here on their FB: https://www.facebook.com/oberondesign/posts/10151093293528233


You are welcome.. Oberon has always been really good about that. I sometime read with the cover open like a book - but I also sometimes like to fold the cover back and read single handed. Really dislike the feeling of the felt on my skin - but looking forward to that amazing Orchid Hummingbird.


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

My husband also suggested that once I get my Oberon cover that I put a magnet in it to mimic the Amazon cover.  Since the Oberons have that pocket where the cardboard stiffener is tucked, I am going to try tucking a thin Neodymium magnet in it to see if I can get it to work.  If it does, I will probably glue it there in the pocket.  It won't add much weight, it's very thin so pretty unnoticeable, and it will just make my cover that much more awesome.

The magnet that sleeps/unsleeps the Kindle is located in the lower right corner of the device.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

Heifzilla said:


> My husband also suggested that once I get my Oberon cover that I put a magnet in it to mimic the Amazon cover. Since the Oberons have that pocket where the cardboard stiffener is tucked, I am going to try tucking a thin Neodymium magnet in it to see if I can get it to work. If it does, I will probably glue it there in the pocket. It won't add much weight, it's very thin so pretty unnoticeable, and it will just make my cover that much more awesome.
> 
> The magnet that sleeps/unsleeps the Kindle is located in the lower right corner of the device.


I brought up earlier that Oberon should incorporate a magnet into their cover. It really can't be hard for them to do. And they would sell ALOT more covers if they did 

But good idea, let us know if it works for you. As I'd love to buy an Oberon again, but I know I will like the auto/on and off on amazon cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> I got that far too.. but deleted it until I find out how to buy one without the felt. Hope they still support doing that.. I cannot find the "Message" text to request it. I have an email out to them to find out. I've tried holding onto the Amazon PW cover folded back - but I'm so allergic to - anything wool - its itchy/uncomfortable in my hand.


Just so you know, the interior of the Amazon PW is not wool. It's nylon.



> We achieved this with a form fitted cover that does not require straps over the front of the device, enabling the cover to wake your Kindle or put it to sleep by opening and closing it, *and a subtle woven nylon interior perfectly colored to disappear along with the device.* Additionally, the cover is designed to fold back, so you can read comfortably with just one hand.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I had an Oberon cover for my K1. Liked it OK, but then not happy with the extra weight and bulk. The K1 compared to touch Kindles was almost gigantic. *Are the Oberon covers still weighty and bulky?* They are beautiful. I did get an Oberon mini sleeve for my KT. Fit like it was made to order. As sleeves are being discontinued, I just ordered two more minis -- one for PW and another for future touch Kindles. I couldn't decide between the two I got. Still think about a cover though.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

I wish the nylon interior was colored like the outside to match.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Just so you know, the interior of the Amazon PW is not wool. It's nylon.


That really surprises me.. it really looks and feels like a very lightwt herringbone wool. Very pretty but still make me itch.. hah!


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> *Are the Oberon covers still weighty and bulky?*


I would have to say yes. They are heavy leather, so...

I love the weight and the bulk, it makes me feel like I am reading a nice, thick book


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Heifzilla said:


> I would have to say yes. They are heavy leather, so...


Thanks. I do like reading Kindles nekid. Happy I ordered a couple of the last of the sleeves. Whatever the item, Oberon leather products are beautiful.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Heifzilla said:


> The magnet that sleeps/unsleeps the Kindle is located in the lower right corner of the device.


I know on my Amazon cover the magnet is in the little silver tab. I ordered an Oberon and was going to try putting a magnet in it so it will work like the Amazon cover. Should I not try to align the magnet towards the middle, where the silver tab is on the Amazon cover?


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I know on my Amazon cover the magnet is in the little silver tab. I ordered an Oberon and was going to try putting a magnet in it so it will work like the Amazon cover. Should I not try to align the magnet towards the middle, where the silver tab is on the Amazon cover?


The magnet that sleeps/unsleeps the Kindle PW is actually located in the lower right corner of the Kindle, not the center where the silver tab is on the Amazon cover. There must be another magnet located in the cover in the lower right corner that we can't see. The middle tab is just to keep the cover closed. Put the magnet in the Oberon in the lower left corner of the front cover (when open) so it will touch on the lower right of the Kindle when you open and close the cover.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Heifzilla said:


> The magnet that sleeps/unsleeps the Kindle PW is actually located in the lower right corner of the Kindle, not the center where the silver tab is on the Amazon cover. There must be another magnet located in the cover in the lower right corner that we can't see. The middle tab is just to keep the cover closed. Put the magnet in the Oberon in the lower left corner of the front cover (when open) so it will touch on the lower right of the Kindle when you open and close the cover.


Thanks!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Please let us know how this works out!


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Please let us know how this works out!


As soon as my new PW Oberon cover arrives, I sure will.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking forward to reading everyone's reviews as your orders come in... Specifically I'm curious how well the Oberon PW dimensions are made to fit the smaller PW.  If the case itself has been made smaller overall or if Oberon uses the same outer dimensions and plates they have now for the Touch, and simply adjust the inner leather straps to fit.

If its the latter, I won't be ordering a new Oberon.


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

My Oberon PW cover shipped out today, can't wait to get it.  I won't be able to help you, though, Sunshine, as I don't have a Touch Oberon cover to compare it to.


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

Oberon cover arrived today, link is here for pics: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129464.0.html

I did add the small rare earth magnet to the inside pocket and it works well to sleep/unsleep the PW. Very happy  Oberon is expensive but worth it. Sunshine, I can't tell you if they used the same out dimensions as the Touch cover, but the cover looks to me like it was made for the PW. There is not a lot of extra space around the Kindle and I have no problems at all reaching my thumb over to tap to turn the pages. It does add significant weight, but I like the feeling as it feels like I am actually reading a nice, heavy book.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine just arrived.. and its JUST SO PRETTY!!! Trying to find something around the house to fit into it until they make a PW with buttons..










There must be something... 

LATER: It really makes no sense to keep it .. what if they add a PW screen to the K3 hardware.. Think I will sell it and then buy the same for the K3.. Color is wonderful!


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

Gorgeous!!  Did they send you a rose charm?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Heifzilla said:


> Oberon cover arrived today, link is here for pics: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129464.0.html
> 
> I did add the small rare earth magnet to the inside pocket and it works well to sleep/unsleep the PW. Very happy  Oberon is expensive but worth it. Sunshine, I can't tell you if they used the same out dimensions as the Touch cover, but the cover looks to me like it was made for the PW. There is not a lot of extra space around the Kindle and I have no problems at all reaching my thumb over to tap to turn the pages. It does add significant weight, but I like the feeling as it feels like I am actually reading a nice, heavy book.


Beautiful!!!!!! Would you mind sharing what size magnet you used? I need to buy some so I can do the same as you, but worry that too small won't work and too big may be too strong and damage my PW


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Heifzilla said:


> Gorgeous!! Did they send you a rose charm?


Thank you .. The rose charm came with it.. At least until now - I have always received a charm with every Oberon.. I put it on the bungee that closes the cover. I just love the color!


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

Neo said:


> Beautiful!!!!!! Would you mind sharing what size magnet you used? I need to buy some so I can do the same as you, but worry that too small won't work and too big may be too strong and damage my PW


I used one like these on ebay: www.ebay.com/itm/100-Neodymium-Magnets-3-8-x-1-16-Disk-N42-Rare-Earth-/190737511475

You can probably buy them at a craft store like Michael's or Hobby Lobby. My husband had ordered a bunch of various sized ones and I just grabbed the last of the smallest he had. Oh, and I stuck it in the corner of the pocket that Oberon puts there for your business card or what have you, not into the pocket where the cardboard stiffener is located. Here is a picture so you can see what I am talking about. You can see the outline of the magnet there on the left in the pocket. It is very unobtrusive. I also noticed that it takes a few seconds for the Kindle to sleep from the magnet, so be aware when you close it that it doesn't shut off instantly, but it will. It's not perfect but works pretty well


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Heifzilla said:


> I used one like these on ebay: www.ebay.com/itm/100-Neodymium-Magnets-3-8-x-1-16-Disk-N42-Rare-Earth-/190737511475
> 
> You can probably buy them at a craft store like Michael's or Hobby Lobby. My husband had ordered a bunch of various sized ones and I just grabbed the last of the smallest he had. Oh, and I stuck it in the corner of the pocket that Oberon puts there for your business card or what have you, not into the pocket where the cardboard stiffener is located. Here is a picture so you can see what I am talking about. You can see the outline of the magnet there on the left in the pocket. It is very unobtrusive. I also noticed that it takes a few seconds for the Kindle to sleep from the magnet, so be aware when you close it that it doesn't shut off instantly, but it will. It's not perfect but works pretty well


Thank you so much, I really appreciate it! I'll check my hardware store tomorrow, and else I'll just order from eBay or amazon 

I don't have that little pocket: I asked for my cover to be am without felt and without the cardholder pocket, so I'll have to stick the magnet where the cardboard usually is (I also took the inserts out, lol). Hope that will work out too


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm sure it will.  One other thing I did notice tonight is that the magnet can sometimes turn off the Kindle when you fold the cover back to read.  Heh.  It doesn't happen all the time, it just has to position just right.  But I will need to add something in there to block the magnet from getting through the back cover.  Maybe just another layer of cardboard in the lower corner.  Like I said, it's not a perfect system but it works pretty well, and I get to have a gorgeous Oberon cover


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Heifzilla said:


> and I get to have a gorgeous Oberon cover


Totally worth it IMO !!! Thank you again


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

You're more than welcome!  Good luck and let us know if it works for you.  And I love your avatar, I love kitties


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

bordercollielady said:


> Mine just arrived.. and its JUST SO PRETTY!!!


That's gorgeous! I love it too. Such a pretty color.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> Mine just arrived.. and its JUST SO PRETTY!!! Trying to find something around the house to fit into it until they make a PW with buttons..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a huge fan of purple, but the new purple color really is beautiful.

Okay, my new Oberon PW case has just been ordered. I like the wine and saddle as colors for my kindle cases, the wine Celtic hounds I had for my K2 was my favorite, so I went back to Celtic hounds. (my two mini dachshunds approve )

And just to have something a little different went with the new Walnut color. It's sort of an olive brown, so it will be fun to see how that looks with the Celtic hounds design.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I love Celtic Hounds too.. I have a wine check cover.  Just love it.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> I love Celtic Hounds too.. I have a wine check cover. Just love it.


I have the same check cover, it's awesome.


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz (Oct 27, 2010)

I had two obersons, kindle and nook both gone and sold w older models now regretting it!
W my new paperwhites I will add the cover and that'll be my Christmas gift lol
Love their covers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

I couldn't resist- with the smaller dimensions of the paper white cover and the great suggestion of how o add a Magnet to make it into a Smart Cover plus the availability of a wine Da Vinci I had to place an order. Of course I had to order a decal girl skin to finish it off. Now just anxiously awaiting the cover. I usually stick to one of the tree or wave designs but this time the Da Vinci  just seemed to call to me.


----------

